# Thinking of a muzzle brake



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

So I posted earlier about reloading for my 338 win mag. The gun kicks like a mule and isn't very fun to shoot so I was debating on adding a muzzle brake to it. Anyone have one and regret it? I know the noise is going to be ridiculous. Are there ay advantages to muzzle brakes other than reduced recoil? Any suggestions on where to have on installed in the northern Utah area?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Long range guys use them on even the 6.5s with hardly any recoil just to not have teh muzzle lift, so they can see their target as it hits.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Go with the best of both worlds... get a can.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

bass2muskie said:


> Or get a pipe that can double as a poo pipe.


"Can" is gun-geek slang for a silencer. Silencers are very effective recoil reducers as well as sound dampeners. They are, however, stupid expensive. The boys at the long range matches who can afford them have them, and it's not just 'cause they're quiet.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Silencers are way expensive. I'm not sure even how much a brake is going to run me.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

bass2muskie said:


> Silencers are way expensive. I'm not sure even how much a brake is going to run me.


Call Ray at Nightowl. He makes his own that are quite effective. I don't remember what he charges, it was more reasonable than I expected.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I had Ray do one years ago for me. I have been very pleased. I can't remember the cost off hand but it always surprises me how many avid shooters can recognize his work.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Ray was very helpful. He said 165 for the brake installed. I thought it would have been a lot more. He also said that it wouldn't affect noise at all and I wont notice anymore noise from before to after with his bake. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

$45.00 for this one shipped anywhere. http://home.comcast.net/~MOA_Shooters/RossMuzzleBrakes.htm I put one on my 300wm and I was quite surprised how much it reduced the recoil. Just make sure you have ear protection on.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

ray is one heck of a good gunsmith! He put a brake on for me. If you are target shooting you should have ear protection regardless! If you are hunting and don't have time for hearing protection, one shot or two, wont ruin you for life, and you wont notice anyhow! I never did! It does reduce muzzle jump and recoil which results in better accuracy! say what you want but I have degenerative disc disease in my neck and shoulders, very painful stuff and had been advised by my dr. to not shoot anymore rifles that kick hard and I know he is right! But I shoot a 300 wsm with 180 grain bullets for elk and its fine. And my groups are the size of a nickel at 100. just my 2 cents!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One thing to consider is many don't like the radial style as the bottom ports kick up a lot of dust when used from the bipod. I have the factory style Savage and like it. It isnt nearly as loud as others.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

wasatchwillie said:


> And my groups are the size of a *nickel* at 100. just my *2 cents*!


What kind of Nickle you talkin' bout?  seriously though, a nickle at 100 - that's pretty good!

This has been a pretty informative thread for me. BUT, I need to stop coming to the Firearms and reloading forum. It just makes me want to spend money I don't have.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

bass2muskie said:


> He also said that it wouldn't affect noise at all and I wont notice anymore noise from before to after with his bake.


Can anyone with a break from Ray confirm this? I'm not in a position to put a break on my rifle right now, but when I am, a break that doesn't affect or causes a smaller affect on the rifle's report would be very appealing to me.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> Can anyone with a break from Ray confirm this? I'm not in a position to put a break on my rifle right now, but when I am, a break that doesn't affect or causes a smaller affect on the rifle's report would be very appealing to me.


I'm curious about this as well - it seems like the trade off of a break is always less recoil, but more noise.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

willfish4food, have 3 targets for ya to prove it if I knew how to post them. It was not rays brake, it was a vais that ray put on for me !8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually like a removable brake. I have one on my Weatherby and when developing a load or just target shooting I will have it on, but then usually everyone at the range will be wearing hearing protection. But when it comes to hunting I remove it and place a thread protector on the threads.

I don't know of a brake out there that doesn't increase noise. It may direct it into a different direction but it will increase noise.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

*couldnt find a nickel !*


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

It is my opinion that instead of a break you should go with a smaller gun. What will your .338 do that a 30-06 won't do? If you are hunting brown bear in Alask how about a .338 Federal or .338-06? Again just my opinion.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

See Wasatch I knew you were pulling my leg. Those first two groups are clearly smaller than a nickle and there's three pennies in those pictures = three cents there not two. 

Awesome groups though. :mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

EricH said:


> It is my opinion that instead of a break you should go with a smaller gun. What will your .338 do that a 30-06 won't do? If you are hunting brown bear in Alask how about a .338 Federal or .338-06? Again just my opinion.


1. He owns the .338

That would be a large benefit. The .338 is awesome to shoot, and he may own other guns. This is the gun in discussion though.

The energy they carry at 1000 yards is amazing. Some stone cold tack drivers.

To the OP: I am 100% for the MB on .338's. I don't think you will have any regret. At the range you wear ear protection, and in the field the adrenaline is high and you are in an open space so the noise will be less daunting.

At the range a lead sled also helps with the big boys. You want the gun enjoyable to shoot, and a good MB will definitely help.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Critter said:


> I actually like a removable brake. I have one on my Weatherby and when developing a load or just target shooting I will have it on, but then usually everyone at the range will be wearing hearing protection. But when it comes to hunting I remove it and place a thread protector on the threads.
> 
> I don't know of a brake out there that doesn't increase noise. It may direct it into a different direction but it will increase noise.


How much does removing the break change the POI? do you have to re-sight after removing it?


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I do own other rifles a 270. And a 30-06 I just really love the 338. I think its a great rifle. Just wanting to tame the kick a little. I will be getting a brake here after the elk hunt. During the hunt it's no problem it's shooting it at the range where I don't enjoy it anymore after a box of shells.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> How much does removing the break change the POI? do you have to re-sight after removing it?


I haven't noticed any change of impact with the brake on vrs it off but there is about 200 fps velocity lost with the brake on.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> Ray was very helpful. He said 165 for the brake installed. I thought it would have been a lot more. He also said that it wouldn't affect noise at all and I wont notice anymore noise from before to after with his bake. Thanks for the info guys.


A quiet muzzle brake is not physically possible it just can't work that way.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Put one on my .308 it was already threaded. Does a .308 need a break no. But after shooting 30-40 rounds it's nice. And you can watch your impact at any distance when prone. I do not think you will regret it. But it is louder.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

After many decades of firing guns of all shapes and sizes, my shoulder has always healed, my hearing hasn't. I would never, ever modify a gun that makes it louder. If gun has too much recoil, get one that doesn't.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> After many decades of firing guns of all shapes and sizes, my shoulder has always healed, my hearing hasn't. I would never, ever modify a gun that makes it louder. If gun has too much recoil, get one that doesn't.
> 
> -DallanC


To add to this... Never hesitate to buy a nice pair of ear muffs. If you have a big gun like this, wear them in the field. That said, with nice muffs never thought a braked .338 was unbearable.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The noise problem is one thing where I like the one that I have that is removable. While I am developing a load or doing a lot of shooting off of the bench I will always wear my hearing protection whether I have the brake on or off. But while I am hunting the brake comes off sine I usually only take one shot and don't wear the hearing protection.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I went with the Mag-na-port on my .338 and love it. Granted, it only reduces recoil 20-25% but d*mn, it looks SOOOO much better than a great big UGGGGLY beer can sitting on the end of your berral. Other good ways of reducing recoil is adding a little weight to the gun, reduce the loads a little, use a little lighter bullet- say 200gr instead of 225gr. 
Buy a '06 
Anything, I say anything, is better than walking around with a rifle with a great big BUTT UGLY lump on the end of your barrel.

By the way, dropping the recoil 20% puts her less than a 30-06


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wifes 30-06 w/ 165grn bullets seems to kick way way more than my 7STW shooting 160 grn bullets... and at 400fps faster.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The felt recoil of a rifle is different with different rifles. A lot depends on the stock of the rifle and how it fits you. I have shot some that I would never shoot again but then I'll pick up a big magnum and the felt recoil feels less than a lesser caliber.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Stocks do make a difference. I have Lyman trades rifle 54 cal. that will put a good thumping on the cheek, and then a Lyman great plains 54 cal. that is the complete opposite.


----------

